

Red Hat's Open Source Activity Map - ableal
http://www.redhat.com/about/where-is-open-source/activity/#2

======
ableal
Mea culpa, it's a deliberate dupe
(<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=572777> last month). But, besides the
interesting topic, the page illustrates a problem.

I saw that the U.S. was #2 in community activity, and wanted to find #1. It
took me some 30 clicks (Rfgbavn).

Heat maps are eye-catching, but when you want to find out something, there'd
better be some tables handy.

(Map found via [http://arstechnica.com/open-source/news/2009/04/red-hat-
stud...](http://arstechnica.com/open-source/news/2009/04/red-hat-study-
generates-global-index-of-open-source-activity.ars) )

